# Cheap Paintings/Posters



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Looking for few cheap paintings/posters, didn't like the selection at Ikea.

Any suggestions?

thanks
debbie


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dragonmart


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Got some furniture from dragonmart, but didn't find any paintings/posters. Also, any suggestions on where to buy rug/carpert (nothing fancy/expensive), but good quality.


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Lolo hypermarket behind MOU


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

debbie790 said:


> Got some furniture from dragonmart, but didn't find any paintings/posters. Also, any suggestions on where to buy rug/carpert (nothing fancy/expensive), but good quality.


We got all our artwork (nice but inexpensive) at Dragonmart. Try the stores around the edges of the market. Also got a good price on a nice rug/market. Be prepared to bargain on the prices. Good luck.


----------



## Appin (May 3, 2011)

Hey, 

I went to the mall in IBN Battuta the other day and bought a some wall sticker art, to brighten up some boring white walls. 

I bought them off a cart vender from the mall. Near the big food shop, Geants (I think its spelt that way). Lots of different designs.


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

Try Home Centre or Homes R Us. They usually have good collection at reasonable prices.


----------

